# Give PerC an Overall Rating



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

on a scale of 0–10


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

It is pretty good. :kitteh:

Well, since I'm here all the time. :laughing:

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

5

Would be better if the mods would not give me an infraction for making a joke which does not break the rules.(no offense mods)
Not to forget some of the spammers and rude perC members on here too.


----------



## UberY0shi (Nov 24, 2016)

Hmmmm...

8. 

I really cherish the people I've met on here and I've learned so much about myself and gained so many insights in ways I would never have had access to IRL. 

Er... then again this is the first time I've ever actively participated in a forum community before, and I lurked for a full year before posting a single thing so I guess this is a slightly inflated score?


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

The people here are genuinely interesting and fun to talk to. And I've had a lot less trouble on here with mods than on other sites. Not gonna say any names but I think one dude on this forum gets away with too much shit though. 8 outta 10.


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

More interesting people than those I know IRL.

Definitely more interesting subject matter than I get IRL.

7/10


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd say 8/10.

It's very rare (this is the only time, in fact) that I find a place where I can post and not have a problem with anyone. I wish that some subforums had more activity and other had less redundant threads. Also it can get pretty slow at times. But overall this is one of the best places where I can talk about typology.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

No lower than 7 just because of the fact that I don't sense much toxicity here.


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

5, because I can't get enough of @Cal's black comedy and Cal's not getting paid for it (boo!). 5, because people usually come and go by posting a new thread on the Intro part of the forum, talking to people briefly, and making around 15 posts. 5, because I have only a decent person on this place that I talk to from time to time. 5, because there could be website improvements made that I am too lazy to talk about. I would say there are 50+ regulars on here as of yet. Not over 150 that I know of.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

8/10

I like the community and all the different forums on here and I spend a lot of my time on here! It's not without its faults, they don't let you delete posts and theirs other restrictions that can get frustrating. The Generation Z Forum isn't as active as it should be.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Sandpit Turtle said:


> It's very rare (this is the only time, in fact) that I find a place where I can post and not have a problem with anyone. I wish that some subforums had more activity and other had less redundant threads. Also it can get pretty slow at times. But overall this is one of the best places where I can talk about typology.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

7 -- Need more diversity, wider age range, more contributors than listeners (I don't think "lurkers"--I don't know what they're doing besides reading to earn a pejorative akin to Peeping Tom.)


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

SkyRacerX said:


> More interesting people than those I know IRL.


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

Despotic Ocelot said:


>


You're so vain..
I bet you think this song is about you...
You're so vain...
I bet you think this song is about you, don't you? Don't you?

lol

Like @BranchMonkey I also would like to see older folks here at PC. You know, the ones that will get my Warren Beatty reference as sung by the beautiful Carly Simon.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

I was just trying to grab some gold stars and hope you didn't notice since you pointed that in a general direction, so 'technically' I could claim ownership since I'm part of the parameters known as 'people' lol.

Darn... and I woulda gotten away with it too, if not for your eagle eyesight.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

SkyRacerX said:


> You're so vain..
> I bet you think this song is about you...
> You're so vain...
> I bet you think this song is about you, don't you? Don't you?
> ...


You knew I'd get it, aye? It's about Warren Beatty so people say, but others posit Mick Jagger. I'll go with Beatty for the reference but Mick did sing backup on that song--maybe he thought it was funny.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

The "Happy era" gets a big fat 10 from me. So much fun here. So many really funny/smart people. I never talked with them but loved their posts. Happy is the guy who started this place 10-10-08. He set up _so many_ cool things "Cafe Gold", Eggs that hatched, Arcade, Pets Village, Cafe Store, Tournaments... and a lot of the genius, funny, clever members and posts -- all gone now. 

S_ooooooo_ missed -- a**, P******, P********, s****, N*************, G*** <<<---- every single one, _*g*__*en*__*iu*__*s*_. 

The last .............. 4 years? A *5.53 *I'll vote as the way it is now.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

Compared with how it used to be..........

I showed up here years back - was a blast then - lot of creativity, humor as well as thoughtful insight & interesting opinions.
Then I left for awhile and showed back up here couple weex back - total fuking boring & some mods seem to think this is church! 
Happy started the thing with the idea that peeps should enjoy and have a sense of humor not shove their veiled religious morality down peeps throat.

*<<<<<---------------------take it frum a koon!*

Now yeah - maybe a 5; compared to how it used to be? A fuking 1.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Eh, 4-5?

I don't venture outside of a few select subforums, but overall it's generally resistant to new ideas, which grates on me.

Too many posters providing nothing other than negativity and potshots at other members.
Too lemmings-like when it comes to discussing new theories, too critical of new ideas, and overall this gives the sub-forums I frequent a pretty illogical, stick-in-the-mud 'brick-wall' kind of vibe.

I plan on looking into other areas at some point, in hopes of more open minds.

Despite this, there are a handful of people who are actually productive, open-minded and they make it more tolerable.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Turi said:


> Eh, 4-5?
> 
> I don't venture outside of a few select subforums, but overall it's generally resistant to new ideas, which grates on me.
> 
> ...


It's not that people aren't open to new ideas, it's just your ideas are bad and people are "sheep" if they disagree with you.


----------

